# Circuit of Ireland



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wondering if any DW members are going to this years Circuit of Ireland?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You just reminded me about it @cooter k ! cheers bud - if i can make a few stages I definitely will. 

Must do some research on stages etc.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be at the Newtownards stage on Friday night.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wear a red carnation on your left lapel 

I'll use the code "The cloud is thick over St Petersburg."


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Did you's get to the Circuit guys?
I was at stages 3 & 6 and went to the Lisburn stage on Saturday.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Wear a red carnation on your left lapel
> 
> I'll use the code "The cloud is thick over St Petersburg."


Not sure how unique this is now you've posted it :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol Ben. That was a decoy. All the best agents have a decoy lol. 

Didn't actually get to see any of the stages. Made a trip over west to County Fermanagh to see family instead. Nice to have the time to visit properly. And what weather we are having too!

Cooks


----------

